# homemade punchbag?



## SanshouMatt

Was just mucking about with some kit in my garage and refining my sandbag when I had a bainwave (or not depending on advice) got an old rug that used to be in my living room that is pretty heavy, had a play at using it as a punch bag and it wasnt bad, was thinking about wrapping it with the ever trusty gaffa tape and putting some eyes through the top, presto, cheapass 6ft heavybag.. could be good for kicking and knee practise?

I'll wait for everyone to tell me I'm an idiot now... LOL


----------



## Cha$e

doesnt seem like a bad idea but i'd be careful thumping away at a lump of gaffa taped carpet if you catch my drift. If it works for you on a tight budget thats cool but if you can spring for a good quality bag then id prefer to buy one.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Yeah, it's kind of a fill infor me at the moment, trying to turn my garage into a decent gym and money has had to go on getting electrics in there, insulating, painting, flooring etc, I've got a 4ft bag that's half decent but nothing for practising low kicks and knees so I thought this would be a good interim measure until I've got some more cash.


----------



## Cha$e

The swing away mate lol. Ive know plenty of people make their "half way house" equipment whilst saving for some other stuff and it has never taken away from their training, id class it as caveman training.


----------



## Robk

I used to use a home made punch bag to, Made it out of an old pair of jeans, cut them up the middle and stiched it into a cylinder shape, cut a circle shape out of another pair of jeans and stiched that to the base, filled the jeans with clothes/sand then looped a piece of rope through the belt loops an hooked it up


----------



## elliot

lol blue peter badge for that shit, well impressed XD


----------



## Cha$e

I want to see pics of these home made bags, then i can decide if i want to make one or not lol.


----------



## SanshouMatt

Will get mine finished this weekend and post pics!


----------



## Cha$e

Good man thats what we like, seems like a nice cost efficient way to do some old school training.

If its heavy enough you could easily use it for weighted squats, GnP, and some bag flip drills.


----------



## samurai69

there was a guy on ross boxing "i think" that did something similar for a heavy bag#

i think he used an old piece of drain pipe and added carpet round that to make a pretty usefull bag

.


----------



## kristian

lol i once used a an old duvet cover full of soil and hung it from my ceiling. sounds crazy now but was beter than nothing .


----------



## jakej106

onli homemade bags i have is some big old cushions of sofa. practise low kicks with, and in times of anger, my door, the wardrobe, and the most punishing the wall. which now has a lump outta it, can say my parents aint to happy and nor are my knuckles. i really want to get a bag, but thers not enough room in my house, and my garden is to small to move about in


----------



## SanshouMatt

Doors and walls are not a great idea mate! Done that a few times when I was younger and screwed my hands up pre fights.. not wise! why not get yourself something like a wall bag (try www.gwangung.com), easy to hang, take up no space and you won't destroy your hands.. They are pretty damn easy to make too.

I'll get my bag pics up later this week, little bit of final tweaking to be done on mine as it hangs badly. The mrs is loving it for practising kicks though. Was just thinking of the other bits I've made.. Will have to get some pics of my homemade lat machine up at some point.. I love the hardware store, pulleys, wieghts and rope purchases over the years must make them think I'm into S&M or something! LOL


----------



## Robk

As requested, photos of said 'Jean' punch bag lol, its not hung up now as i sold out and bought a replacement!


----------



## glenntipton

SanshouMatt said:


> Yeah, it's kind of a fill infor me at the moment, trying to turn my garage into a decent gym and money has had to go on getting electrics in there, insulating, painting, flooring etc, I've got a 4ft bag that's half decent but nothing for practising low kicks and knees so I thought this would be a good interim measure until I've got some more cash.


Bro if your ever in the birmingham area i got a 5 foot back you can have I got a few when I used to run a club your welcome to have one if it will help


----------

